# egg thread 2009



## lukendaniel

its far too early for me and most of mine wont be eggs, but seeing though last years was a success i thought i'd start this years thread.

i was speaking to someone last week who had started getting eggs from leos. may be early but i suppose they do start early.

for people that are unsure what this thread is post pics of any eggs you get and keep us updated


good luck everyone


daniel


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Do ovulations count?


----------



## lukendaniel

what about an ovulation thread ??? go on ill let you start it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

lukendaniel said:


> what about an ovulation thread ??? go on ill let you start it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You know what, I will do! :lol2:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

Chuckwalla eggs


----------



## bampoisongirl

oooh im doing corn pairings - 
striped anery to striped anery
butter to 100% het butter
anery stripe to anery


----------



## 7109

these are just before the new year and i had another 40 on boxing day go me! yer 




















As you can see some of the smaller eggs are duff which they all died days later but i only had 1 go bad from the boxing day clutch! so im doing things right with these boside beggers! i love um. i have got gecko eggs but oh well.


----------



## cornmorphs

are they corn eggs there?


----------



## KayDee

cornmorphs said:


> are they corn eggs there?


I'd guess Yemen Chameleon as these lay a fair few eggs and I believe are the only things in the posters sig that do so.


----------



## thomas

i have 2 crested gecko eggs 1 gargoyle egg and 8 frilled dragon eggs


----------



## wohic

I have a crested gecko sat in the nest box now, so just about to get the first of the season


----------



## DRD

i have
leo eggs
elegant gecko eggs
royal eggs 
and soon to have some childrens pythons eggs


----------



## thomas

ive just caught another cresty digging,so looks like more on the way.


----------



## Salamanda

hoping to breed my leo this year just waiting for that specail male for her


----------



## quadrapop

ive got 4 leo eggs in at the mo, mines started in december!?!? think they are a bit confusled.


----------



## 12kslr33

got my first egg today and she digging again tonight so think the 2nd is on its way!


----------



## shiftylou

ive got 20 eggs mines started breeding 3months ago. already hatched 2!! perfect leucistics :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

KayDee said:


> I'd guess Yemen Chameleon as these lay a fair few eggs and I believe are the only things in the posters sig that do so.


 i was thinking along the lines of someone having 3 or 4 clutches, that would be one massive clutch of corn eggs lol.


----------



## ern79

5 leo egss over the weekend, expecting more any time soon too.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

got my first 2 leo eggs this morning, more due in a few weeks time


----------



## Pauline

Western Hognose eggs laid 24th Jan


----------



## michael keeling

had first clutch 15th december 
and another small clutch (first time for us female)
so cant be to far off to see some little snakey babies


----------



## ern79

ern79 said:


> 5 leo egss over the weekend, expecting more any time soon too.


and another one today:no1:


----------



## DRD

yesterday i had a clutch of royal eggs, 1 dud but 2 fertile


----------



## DRD

i have 5 elegant gecko eggs,
and loads of leaf and aussie stick insect eggs


----------



## ern79

ern79 said:


> and another one today:no1:


and 23 beardie eggs today


----------



## Lizard Loft

22 beardie eggs in the incubator, due to hatch around the 19th of March : victory:, then should have a 2nd clutch in 2weeks which will be due on the 19th of April 

can't wait :2thumb:


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim

60 vieled chameleon egss due to hatch next month, 5 waterdragon eggs due to hatch in april, 7 horned toad eggs due april/may. Busy few months for me and my brother. :2thumb: Just having to make room. Selling my axolotles if ya interested, check out classifieds.


----------



## ern79

ern79 said:


> and 23 beardie eggs today


and another 2 leo eggs today


----------



## wohic

16 vittikin eggs last night


----------



## pwoods76

My beardie laid 17 eggs on the 15th dec, then 20 4 weeks later then 21 on saturday so i will have lots of babies soon.


----------



## Mush

oh i can join in on this thread!

i have 2 crestie eggs, one looks duff though


----------



## Essex_Nick

Not exactly eggs but my CRB looks about ready to pop! She is very restless, looks huge, and is burrowing/nesting. Only a matter of days now i think :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jon2ooo8

no eggs yet, but my mack looks like shes pregnant:2thumb:


----------



## reptismail

PREGNANT EMPEROR SCORPION lol not a reptile but i should breed my leos this year when i get my hands on a hypo male:2thumb:


----------



## waynehollands

4 Fijian Iguanas due to hatch any day now and 4 more cooking they were laid about two weeks ago.


----------



## pwoods76

*egg pics*

Beardie dragon eggs. 50 days old tomorrow so hopefully hatching soon.


----------



## Superbuzz3

I have 23 Beardy eggs that are 28 days old today.....and mum looks like shes ready to blow again


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

I got 3 Hermann's Tortoise eggs yesterday, nice size and shape to them, they're cooking!


----------



## secuner

i have 2 eggs from lilly and looks like she has another 1 inside her. how long can they retain sperm for? cause she shouldn't be breeding


----------



## ern79

ern79 said:


> and another 2 leo eggs today


another 2 leo eggs in the week


----------



## animal addict

I got 8 collared eggs but half dont look good


----------



## amber_gekko

I got 2 crestie eggs yesterday (valentines day)


----------



## Niki B

*Can anyone tell me what this is?*

Hi, 

I have just taken on 3 geckos from someone who didnt want them anymore, today I noticed this thing in the viv.... Any ideas?


----------



## thomas

what we supposed to be looking at


----------



## Niki B

The little white yellow bit in the middle of the rocks?


----------



## ern79

Niki B said:


> The little white yellow bit in the middle of the rocks?


urates?


----------



## ern79

ern79 said:


> another 2 leo eggs in the week


another 2 today


----------



## Niki B

ern79 said:


> urates?


 
here is a clearer pic


----------



## cathandtam

26 beardie eggies. all looking good so far.


----------



## kemist

Beardie eggs i think about 15ish. I didn't think she would be gravid for months. I am a granma (nearly)


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one.
i better get myself sorted actually, need perlite and start sorting out some sort of incubator too.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

Niki B said:


> here is a clearer pic


its urate


----------



## GAD58Y

my yemen chameleon layed 67 eggs 2 days ago:2thumb:

graeme


----------



## Athravan

I paired up my first 3 pairs of corn snakes today, only witnessed one mating for sure, it's still quite early in the season so just testing the water with who's up for it. Have several BCI who should be gravid, and the first of my red beardies have been mated, have three to mate total but will stagger it so my incubator isn't full


----------



## Superbuzz3

I had a nother 19 Beardie Eggs last night....so I now have 23 x 35 day old eggs, and 19 x 1 day old eggs.:no1:


----------



## ern79

ern79 said:


> another 2 today


and another 2:whistling2:


----------



## thomas

2 more crested gecko eggs this morning


----------



## ern79

ern79 said:


> and another 2:whistling2:


another 6 today


----------



## debcot1

27 beardie eggs!!


----------



## DRD

4 more elegant eggs

waiting for all my leos to lay got to be soon!!
also waiting for childrens to drop woohoo


----------



## thomas

two more crested gecko eggs this morning,thats 6 so far this year and have already had 3 babies hatch.


----------



## Slurm

10 leo eggs from 3 female leos, 2 more eggs expected this week and have seen 2 more females getting it so they should be soon, LOL

My blazing blizzards are like a married couple and dont seem to be doing it, my patternless should also be at it yet they are not:bash:.
Got 2 sunglows to introduce, im trying to stagger them but its not working.


----------



## cathandtam

another 13 beardie eggs. 
and the corn snake shouldn't be long now either.


----------



## ern79

2 more:2thumb:


----------



## kerryrep22

eeeerrr no eggs yet but my cornsnakes mated last nite for the first time, yay, soooo excited! its my first ever snake breeding. so can we start a mating thread maybe as well, :2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

no eggs yet but my nosy be panther chameleons mated last night,so watch this space:2thumb:

graeme


----------



## kerryrep22

i love breeding season, so many lives being created, so lovely! so many possibilities :2thumb:


----------



## laura1486

*Fisrt EVER two eggs today!*

Got some, we got some, how exciting is this!
First ever breeding of anything, and two little leo eggs sat there in the wet hide were found earlier today!

In their incubator now, cooking away, cant wait to see what comes out!


















Thanks for looking! :2thumb:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

oooh another 6 chuckwalla eggs. This girls first time, so not expecting much,,,,


----------



## Reptiledan

One of my female leopard geckos layed my first 09 egg this morning and shes got another in her that im hoping she lays tonight =]=]. Im very excited and hopeforlly ill get lots more in the next few weeks!


----------



## cathandtam

thats the corn laying as i'm typing. 8 days after her prelay shed. this is so exciting.
this is our 1st time breeding snakes.

i'm gonna run out of space in the incubator soon, its been filling up nicely.
the beardie eggies are all doing well.


----------



## leejay

corn snakes are go
blizzard is laying her first 
pre lay shed today for the snow
ghost is opaque

busy couple of weeks


----------



## leejay

yes i have royal eggs now
officially a member of the 09 egg thread now lol


----------



## mantidboywonder

I've woke up to leo eggs yesterday


----------



## Slurm

2 more eggs for me, up to 14 now, with 3 more female about to drop anytime...:no1:


----------



## thomas

another two cresty eggs


----------



## Mush

my 2 crestie eggs are doing great!!! really plumping out!!! on day 30, more due any day

no leo eggs yet which is a bit of a dissapointment but they have moved house today so they might cristen it !!!


----------



## thomas

we have 5 frilled dragon eggs due any day now,one cresty egg due around the 14th.


----------



## DRD

woohoo, first 4 leo eggs at last,

and another elegant egg,

that brings the eggs up to 10 elegants, 4 leos, 3 royal pythons.

just waiting for 3 more royal clutchs and childrens to drop.

oh and all the other lizard eggs lol


----------



## ern79

another leo egg today


----------



## The Roach Hut

here are a few of the bearded dragons eggs im currently incubating


----------



## kirsten

whoo hoooo!!! i can finally join the egg thread!!! just got my first (as in first one gravid) girlie (leo) in her lay box, with at least one egg that i can see, so waiting for her to be done so i can candle and pop them in the incubator tonight!!!!

hypo x mack snow pairing.


----------



## puff108

Wish my leo would hurry up lol, will be my first eggs so am excited.:flrt:


----------



## kirsten

turns out both eggs were there, she was hiding the other and i couldn't see it.

they are now both in the incubator at mixed temps.


----------



## puff108

Just found my first 2 eggs in the viv just popped them into the incubator, i am so excited:2thumb:


----------



## DRD

2 more leo eggs yesterday


----------



## kizzy21_uk

wats the best temp for leo eggs perfered female babys?


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

had one of my chuckwallas hatch today... not that im excited or anything...... realy lol.
Got 4 more to go.....


----------



## Youseff12

1 leo egg, its her first one, seems abit saggy and soft.


----------



## elchopchop

*cham eggs*

hey everyone,
never posted in this thread before but thought i may as well. I have 73 oustalet's chameleon eggs currently cooking - does that count? :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

2 uroplatus eggs


----------



## Slurm

up to 20 leo eggs, possibly out of all of them 4 are infertile:bash:


----------



## AuntyLizard

I have 17 ghost x ghost red beardie eggs and 9 corn eggs forget the morph though.. 

Liz


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

2nd chuckwalla has hatched today... yay! 3 to go....


----------



## thomas

baby frilled dragon hatched yesterday.


----------



## ern79

8 more leo eggs this week


----------



## vetdebbie

I have a grand total of 1 pygmy cham egg cooking (that I know about)


----------



## I want a beardy

1 leo egg cooking so far : victory:


----------



## Roewammi

first eggs of the year!she's still going so will do a count when they're in the incubator!


----------



## kirsten

two more leo eggs, from my reverse stripe albino x mack snow enigma het albino.... watch this space for some:flrt::mf_dribble: babies.


----------



## Roewammi

all done and got a healthy looking 18 eggs that are now cooking away in the incubator, mum has had a mouse and is looking rather chuffed with herself!


----------



## ern79

2 giant wonder gecko eggs yesterday, very excited!


----------



## DRD

2 more elegant eggs

3 more leo eggs

and at last childrens python eggs x 14


----------



## GAD58Y

my nosy be panther chameleon just laid 14 eggs

graeme


----------



## pankthesnake

18 good looking corn snake eggs yesterday from ultramel anery x snow het motley


----------



## jay67

No eggs yet but my albino burm ovulated about 2 weeks ago and is now in the middle of her POS (post ovulation shed), so should have eggs in just over a months time:2thumb:. Gives me time to finnish the incubator. Will post pics when she lays if i can find a pc to do it from.

Jay


----------



## DRD

My first clutch of royal eggs due to hatch next tuesday come on!!


----------



## DRD

2 more leo eggs


----------



## Athravan

Congrats all! 

I have 26 BD eggs cooking and 8 gravid female corn snakes.. just started putting my leopard geckos together too


----------



## ern79

4 normal royal python eggs :gasp: a total shocker, didnt even try and breed them!


----------



## GAD58Y

GAD58Y said:


> my nosy be panther chameleon just laid 14 eggs
> 
> graeme


 
heres my incubator








these are my nosy be panther eggs(14)








these are some of my yemen eggs (37 out of 67)









graeme


----------



## oakelm

Not a member of the 09 eggs yet as I couldnt decide if I was or wasnt but got a new adult male caramel from a swap and he seemed well up for it so going for a couple of clutches from him to test his pos het motley. He has definately been doing his business so fingers crossed for some gravid females. But still early for my milks yet.


----------



## jimbob1811

can u breed a normal leo gecko and a blizzard gecko?


----------



## biohazard156

I found 6 crestie eggs today, 2 cave gecko eggs, two weeks ago I got 4 garg eggs and 4 mourning gecko eggs! Now just waiting for the viper to lay 

Anna


----------



## kimberley9447

Ive got 5 leo eggs cooking and should have some corn eggs soon.


----------



## cornmorphs

1st corn eggs being laid at the moment.. dont want to disturb her so will get pictures once she has finished.


----------



## JamesJ

Caught a crestie laying last night :2thumb:

In the inc:
2 crestie eggs
3 pygmy chameleon eggs
2 leo eggs


----------



## sallyconyers

I this week 2 of my leos have laid and my mack snow female is about to drop aswell - all eggs incubating for female (82 degrees) I am very excited - this is my first year breeding!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

So far we have got:



FAT TAIL GECKO EGGS
3 albino x albino.
2 albino x normal.


LEOPARD GECKO EGGS
8 mack snow enigma het albino x giant tremper albino.
2 raptor x raptor.
2 supersnow x hypo.
2 raptor x sunglow.
+ gravid females.


BEARDED DRAGON EGGS 
14 normal het hypo x red phase. (laid tonight)
+ 2 more gravid females.


----------



## cornmorphs

I already put this on the scheme thread, but here we go...


----------



## Dave23

we got our first every 4 leo eggs, they hopefully will hatch on the 17th may or around then hehe


----------



## Pete Q

First eggs this year, around 15 / 20 butter striped corns. :jump:


----------



## Redhill Reptiles

4 leo eggs

layed by my bell albino-her first year
and my SHTCT x enigma-her first year aswel!


----------



## biohazard156

Now up to 16 crestie eggs, 7 mourning gecko eggs, 2 gargoyles and 2 cave geckos and one duff looking viper gecko egg!

Anna


----------



## ern79

2 leo eggs today, on top of a bunch more in the week


----------



## Cali2304

Found 2 Leo eggs last nite, my first ever two, so got them straight in an incubator, well pleased!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

we got another 15 beardie eggs yesterday and still got a beardie that is gravid aswell as leos


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

found two leo eggs this morning, the first of the season :2thumb:


----------



## kirsten

two more leo eggs laid last night, so thats now 6 eggs (was 8), two had already gone bad and been discarded.


----------



## nathann

my bearded dragon layed 26 on the 22nd of feb then 4 weeks after had 28


----------



## chris barber

i have 6 leo eggs cooking n can see another 3 leos will drop this wk/next :mf_dribble: not doing 2 bad as my first yr breeding leos


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

found two more yesterday and have a few females expecting, one of my females is a right moody girl tho and wont mate grrrrr


----------



## DRD

8 more leo eggs, 4 more elegant eggs!!

royal eggs just started to hatch


----------



## biohazard156

16 hoggie eggs this week!


----------



## kirsten

two more leo eggs from reverse stripe albino x mack enigma het albino.

so thats 8 good eggs 4 from that girl, and more always on the way.


----------



## animalfreak

can finally join in we were moistening moss boxes this afternoon and found 2 female corns with eggsthat they must have laid last night
we have a snow female with anery male who laid 10 good eggs and 4 dud
and a normal cross normal and she laid 22 eggs and 1 dud
now all sitting incubator nicely


----------



## dragonbreeder

12 x house snake eggs from t-Albino x patternless laid so far.
been in for about a fortnight now i think but would ened to check.

reckon i've got t- x het t- eggs due soon though


----------



## kemist

15 more BD eggs all look perfect, first clutch due to hatch anytime soon.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

21 cornsnake eggs from lavender het motley and amel motley het lavender all in one go:gasp:


----------



## chris barber

up 2 13 leo eggs now:mf_dribble:


----------



## kaimarion

I don't have any eggs yet but as I type my Hoggies are going at it but I'am still not sure if my female is gravid as her weight isn't going up all that quickly, I'am starting to think she is just getting fat but just incase that's not the case I've got my herpnusery standing by :2thumb:.

Good luck to everyone that has eggs already.


----------



## James D

Hadn't noticed this thread before....
I had my first clutch of _Strophurus williamsi_ eggs laid on 29th March:










Looks like my second clutch is around a week away. 
My _Diplodactylus tesselatus_ should lay soon too


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, how weird are they?, is that normal or is it like the dust from what they were laid in?


----------



## KimmyD

my suprise clutch from my normal Safara x snow Dopey
17 eggs all looking pretty healthy!


----------



## debcot1

Another 2 leo eggs, so I now have 46 beardie eggs and 4 leo eggs. :2thumb:


----------



## blurry_121

*Uromastyx Geryi Eggs*

*This Is My First Clutch With My Female, But She Had A Clutch With Her Last Owner, She Layed 7 Eggs But Her 1st Egg I Was Too Late For But Still Put It In, Right Heres A Question 2 Of The Eggs Have Sunken In!! Is This A Problem? How Do I Get Them Plump Again??:jump:*

*Please See Pics,, All Advice Welcome, Would Putin Damp Tissue Over The Top Work??*

*P.s Thats Sand Round The Egg On The Left In The First Pic, Looks Like Mould Thou*


----------



## cornmorphs

humidity looks a bit low dude.


----------



## blurry_121

Yeh Im Going To Use Some Damp Kitchen Roll And A Bottle Lid Of Water,

Thanks For The Advice People, I Feel Good Now LOl:2thumb:


----------



## thomas

another two crested gecko eggs this morning.


----------



## BlueRoses

*19 Creamsicle eggs laid 8/4/09*

Some look smaller, they arent really, they are all oblong, its just that they are 'head-on' to the camera if you know what I mean :blush:


----------



## Grond

Had two leo eggs a day for a week now! 

It's almost like keeping chickens!:lol2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8

my first leo egg yesterday :2thumb:


----------



## James D

cornmorphs said:


> wow, how weird are they?, is that normal or is it like the dust from what they were laid in?


If you were asking about my eggs, then it's eco-earth and sand stuck to them. I prefer to leave a little debris on my eggs than risk damaging them by giving them a clean!
In case anyone hadn't figured it out, it's a tic tac on the left.......I put it in there for size reference. Lol


----------



## Jon2ooo8

woo hoo 2 more eggs from my mack x super hypo pair, there flying out now :notworthy:


----------



## jimmus

I can finally join in now 

Amber eggs, whiter in RL...


----------



## blurry_121

Hi my eggs are still dented and not plumping up even thou i have a bottle lid with water in and wet tissue on them any ideas? does this mean they could be duds?


----------



## ern79

Another half dozen or so leo eggs this week, also lots have hatched in the last 2-3 weeks, 15-20 out of the eggs so far:no1:


----------



## oakelm

blurry_121 said:


> Hi my eggs are still dented and not plumping up even thou i have a bottle lid with water in and wet tissue on them any ideas? does this mean they could be duds?


Eggs only normally dent when they are too dry. You have put a lid of water in to evaporate into the air and the tissue on top but the vermiculite/perlite/moss you are using could still be too dry. If you are sure the substance is wet enough then sounds like they may have died if they were fertile to begin with. Really up the humidity see if they plump up, if they do then give them a chance.


----------



## Ssthisto

No pictures yet, I'm afraid, but my Anery het Glacier Stripe female corn Mica has just finished laying her clutch for the year - and I really don't know where she was hiding all twenty-four eggs.


----------



## kimberley9447

So far we have 12 leo eggs and our Amel Stripe Corn that looks like it could be bloodred is laying at the moment.


----------



## kevchandler

*lavender het hypo*

well i thought i would add to this thread i know have 12 eggs from my female lavender het hypo she was put with my hypo lavender het blood so i cant wait for them to hatch, im also waiting for my female caramot het amel butter stripe to lay :2thumb:


----------



## kimberley9447

The Amel Stripe (looks bloodred) layed 12 eggs with no slugs. She was put to a hypo lavender het stripe poss het fire. Our opal het anery is laying at the moment. We dont know what to expect from her as she was mated by our sunkissed and our opal het anery.


----------



## JamesJ

Some more eggs today : victory:
Incubating:
6 crested gecko
6 pygmy chameleon
6 leopard gecko
23 rankins dragons

I think thats right :lol2:


----------



## elchopchop

First two fanfoot gecko doublets went into the incubator today... :2thumb:


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies

I got 4 leopard gecko eggs and 3 gravid females :lol2::2thumb:
SHTCTB (f) AND NORMAL (m)
SHTCTB (f) AND SUNGLOW (m)
SUPER HYPO(f) AND SUNGLOW (m)
CHOC ALBINO (f) AND SUNGLOW (m)
MACK SNOW AND (f) MIDNIGHT BLIZZARD (m)

Itll be interesting to know the result lol


----------



## blurry_121

Ok It Seems My Temps Were Too Low So The Eggs Are Lookin Better Now!! Thanks Again For All Your Advice!!: victory:


----------



## Jon2ooo8

JAG Loves Beardies said:


> I got 4 leopard gecko eggs and 3 gravid females :lol2::2thumb:
> SHTCTB (f) AND NORMAL (m)
> 50% hypo of type 50% normal
> SHTCTB (f) AND SUNGLOW (m)
> 100% hypo of type het albino
> SUPER HYPO(f) AND SUNGLOW (m)
> same as above
> CHOC ALBINO (f) AND SUNGLOW (m)sunglow is a shtctb albino so
> depends if both albino strains are the same, if so then 50% hypo albino of type 50% albino with varying amounts of tangerine
> MACK SNOW AND (f) MIDNIGHT BLIZZARD (m)
> 50% normal 50% macksnow all het blizzard
> 
> Itll be interesting to know the result lol


 
theres the results if you want to see, or you could just wait and see what pops out :lol2:


----------



## kirsten

*more leo eggs*

i;ve had a bit of an egg fast this past week or two, but since last night i've had 6 eggs laid.

two from patty talbino x mack snow het talbino
two from tang talbino x mack enigma het talbino
&
two from hypo x mack snow, one is small, odd shape and seriously soft, so i'm not sure if it's going to make it, but we'll see, i'll incubate to the end.


----------



## fran2491

ohh never noticed this before glad i can join in 4 x cwd eggs laid on the 13/4 and 23 x beardie eggs laid on the 15/4 think one is dud tho :flrt:


----------



## Grond

My copper/caramel corn lay 17 eggs yesterday! :2thumb:

Not bad for a first clutch!: victory:


----------



## kirsten

four more leo eggs, thats ten in two days!!! so a total of 18 all together


----------



## gunner123

*hi*

i have just had 20 corn eggs

:2thumb:


----------



## kirsten

another two leo eggs last night, so 20 now.


----------



## James D

I got a clutch of _Diplodactylus tesselatus_ eggs on the 18th, although I think one may be infertile. I'm expecting my second clutch of _Strophurus williamsi_ eggs any day now too...


----------



## tina b

i got 10 ackie eggs yesterday and more on the way....hoping for chuck eggs too :2thumb:
and i need some chick eggs from asda for tea 2morro :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

32 bearded eggs and 12 het opal motley eggs :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

tina b said:


> i got 10 ackie eggs yesterday and more on the way....hoping for chuck eggs too :2thumb:
> and i need some chick eggs from asda for tea 2morro :whistling2:


 
well done you thats an impressive number of eggs off an ackie


----------



## dragonguy

*Beardien eggs*

hi i have had my first lot of beardie eggs today. 24 in total and they are no dent's on them and they all look great!!!! just have to wait now.


----------



## cat001

My corn snake laid 21 eggs this morning! 









All healthy looking as far as I could tell


----------



## jay67

19 albino burm eggs her first clutch. Soooooo happy

Jay


----------



## Lalia

4 leo eggs hatched...wheyy (only just found this egg thread!)
2 more eggies incubating


----------



## @limoo

ive got 7 corn eggs sitting in my incubator, just waiting for them 2 hatch, im excited to see which one of my snakes is the parent as im unsure...


----------



## xsmithx2

2day i got 2 african fat tailed gecko eggs woop!!


----------



## lobley

well this year has been a good start for eggs

22 leo eggs
8 crestie eggs
33 argentine tegu eggs
14 royal eggs
1 bearded dragon egg
2 pacific gecko eggs
2 madagascan eggs


to come 8 gravid royals
2 gravid ackies 
gravid dwarf burm
suspect gravid boa 

babies so far 8 ackie babies and 4 aph hedgehog babies 

so all in all a good year


----------



## tina b

lobley said:


> well this year has been a good start for eggs
> 
> 22 leo eggs
> 8 crestie eggs
> 33 argentine tegu eggs
> 14 royal eggs
> 1 bearded dragon egg
> 2 pacific gecko eggs
> 2 madagascan eggs
> 
> 
> to come 8 gravid royals
> 2 gravid ackies
> gravid dwarf burm
> suspect gravid boa
> 
> babies so far 8 ackie babies and 4 aph hedgehog babies
> 
> so all in all a good year


 
how the hell did you get 1 beardie egg:lol2:


----------



## lobley

tina b said:


> how the hell did you get 1 beardie egg:lol2:


i new that was coming , from a female adult luecistic i bought from fire and ice 
she layed 22 eggs 2 weeks after i recieved her 

and one is def fertile and not been with a male with me

will be very interesting to see what this produces


----------



## Nottingham Dragons

Woohoo, i can become part of the eggthread

19 perfect bearded dragon eggs been incubating for a week and a half.

I suffer from peering through the glass at them about 5 times a day so by the time they are ready to hatch they will have drove me mad. 

My female looks like she is piling on the pounds and so i am expecting again in a couple of weeks.

MMMMM. What to do with them all!!!!!!:gasp::gasp:


----------



## HadesDragons

53 healthy-looking beardie eggs cooking away...

I'm expecting more over the next few weeks :mf_dribble:


----------



## wheaty5

Seen this thread for a while but forgot to post lol.
Ive got 5 leo eggs incubating, 2 of them were layed today by a first time female and they look really healthy.
Also have had 2 hatch so have had 7 eggs in total. Hopefully many more to come :2thumb:


----------



## wacky69

woohoo i can finally post on here  we have 4 leo eggs cooking from supersnow dad and mack snow mum. This is our first time ever breeding and are well chuffed!


----------



## Cali2304

We now have 8 leo eggs and god knows how many axolotl eggs that have successfully hatch and will be ready for sale in about a month


----------



## Crownan

Currently have 7 royal eggs in one 'bator and 7 leo eggs in another


----------



## Sam'n'Droo

*ooops!*

Noticed this thread a little too late.. but we have 5 corn eggs in the 'bator, homemade i may add, and 12 lovely frisky hatchlings! Our first time at breeding and the little blighters appeared early! Fingers crossed they feed!

A very proud Sam n Drew!!


----------



## Replika

Albino x het albino Nelsons pairing has bourne fruit. She's laying as I type!
Should know later how many and I'll take a quick picture before I pop them in the incubator.
Eleven and here she is with them before I moved them to incubator.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles

I have had 10 leo eggs and 13 corn eggs. Its day 40 for the first leo eggs so I am so impacient.


----------



## DRD

corn snakes just started laying today


----------



## Pauline

I have 3 clutches of corn eggs so far with more expected soon.

Normal het amel x Anery het hypo and amel (23 eggs)


Normal cubed x Normal het amel and anery (15 eggs)


Butter het hypo, amber, caramel and amel x Butter motley (9 eggs)


----------



## Mouki

2 more leo eggs off blondie, tremper albino


----------



## DRD

all together 17 eggs were laid all fertile :2thumb:


----------



## ern79

more leo eggs today, 2 from a mack snow x shct and 2 from probably a bell to bell but maybe dad was a shctb:mf_dribble:, baby geckos everywhere, alsmost as many still incubating


----------



## Jon2ooo8

woo 2 more leo eggs 2day


----------



## Essex_Nick

7 Eggs today for me from my normal female royal. 2 I suspect are slugs. :2thumb:


----------



## Fangio

My royal eggs laid 4/5


----------



## Nottingham Dragons

19 Bearded dragon eggs cooking and today i have felt her and she is greavid again. 

WOOHOO


----------



## HadesDragons

Another 27 eggs today, taking me up to around 80 incubating in total :flrt:


----------



## sean k

*leo eggs*

i got another 2 eggs from one of my female leos 2 day. they r looking really good.....


----------



## GelflingGecko

leo egg hatched!!!


----------



## Nottingham Dragons

My beardie has started digging again so more eggs for the incubator in the next day or so. Hopefully tonight!!

Whatever will i do with them all??:gasp:

knowing me i will want to keep them all :2thumb:


----------



## negri21

just found some rhachodactylus eggs .. 

gargoyles x 1 ( not sure its fertile)
pinstripe group 1 x 4 eggs
normal group x 4 eggs 
pinstripe group 2 x 6 eggs

hopefully will end up with a good mix of at least partial pinners


----------



## Nottingham Dragons

*They are here..*

Hi everyone, well the second clutch is here. I was lucky enough to catch her min the act and took some pics for you . I couldnt believe how big my 4 week old eggs are compared to the new ones...


























Thats 41 in total now but one looks infertile. Will wait and see: victory:


----------



## Pleco07

My first lot of eggs this year are from my normal male and femal hypo...










Eggs...


----------



## Danny_mcr

aslo my corn finally decided to lay today, roughly about 19 eggs in this clutch.: victory: will post pics later


----------



## kizza

got 5 leo eggs

btw

what will i get baby wise because i put my striped bold designer in with my normal what babys will i get ?


----------



## Jon2ooo8

got 1 more leo egg today


----------



## sean k

*waterdragon eggs*

i have got waterdragon eggs.............


----------



## oakelm

Well I have reached the end of my breeding season and the last clutch of eggs were produced yesterday evening 15 eggs no slugs and all but one are stuck together, from a very late starter female corn. They are caramel het amel x butter









So now the waiting game for the eggs both royals and corns to hatch :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

sean k said:


> i have got waterdragon eggs.............


 cool, not heard anything of eggs with those guys befre.. was it particularly hard to do?
how many did she lay?


----------



## animalfreak

our 4 female finally laid today after what seemed like a very long wait.
but she did lay 31 healthy looking eggs so am really chuffed.
the mum is a amel female and for the last couple of years has doubled clutched so fed her today once she had finished laying.a she is half her normal size


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Our Sunglow finally dropped today. 12 I think, all perfect white and much much smaller than I was ever expecting. None loose. She seems in a good mood and healthy. Dad was normal, almost no black (looks almost hypo), possible het for Amel so should fit in nicely and any amels should be even better sunglows than she is.


----------



## Luvbug19

I have 16 leo eggs in the incubator & 6 hatched already :2thumb:


----------



## Sambee

My blazing blizzard laid her first 2 eggs today!

Here are the pics


----------



## DRD

i got more elegant eggs!

and 21 corn snake eggs!


im almost done for the year now, still gunna have more elegant eggs, a clutch of royals eggs soon (females ovulated) and Rankins are gravid.

Next year should be better though more royals breeding, spotted pythons, childrens pythons, carpet pythons, elegants, plus loads of corns etc etc


----------



## Liam17

First 2 Crestie eggs of the year.....Bit of a late start though.


----------



## tortoise_dude

5 hermanns eggs laid Sunday 25th;


----------



## Caz

2 Royal clutches (of my own + another 3 of a friends that we share adults to breed.) 16 Carpet eggs cooking. Another gravid Royal as well.


----------



## reptidave

Another 22 beardie eggs tonight bringing the total so far to 62.
WOOHOO!! Now, what to do with them all. 

They should be a mix of snows and normals!


----------



## Jon2ooo8

another 2 leo eggs this morning  all fertile so far from a first time breeder,with 2 hatched eggs,


----------



## Mouki

another 2 eggs from my tremer albino...strange as she hasn't been with a male for a month now...:whistling2:
how true is this 'they can retain serm' thing?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

my lav het motley X amel motley het lav are now starting to hatch, 1 egg split and looks like a motley


----------



## tomsbird

*eggs*

:gasp: my desert collared lizard laid two eggs last night :mf_dribble:


----------



## Louser

JuHad my first 2 leo gecko eggs today .
I hope they will be ok; I've had my geckos for 2 weeks haha.
Good thing I had my incubator all ready and prepared a week ago .
The male and female are so loving, they are liek a little married couple; He always puts his hand arund her when they are curled up sleeping in their hide:flrt:


----------



## Shiraz

Still waiting for my first leo egg of the season to hatch. It's on 68 days and the last 2 hatched in 67 and 74 days.


----------



## tomsbird

*more desert collared eggs*

:2thumb: yay, three more eggs laid by charlie my other female, five cooking in total


----------



## ashmellor

My bd eggs are at 59 days - only 9 but still looking forward to the hatch


----------



## dusty cricket

i've had 4 cresties hatch this year, 4 eggs still cookin. 1 gargoyle gecko from two eggs, the 2nd garg was a stillborn :-( . got 6 high yellow leo eggs cooking and 2 tremper albino eggs. running out of space!


----------



## freekygeeky

8 uroplatus.aff.enabui eggs, 120 ish days and counting (2 of them the others are less)


----------



## asm1006

Came home from SWest Show to find Poppy laying...first clutch.


----------



## Shiraz

On to day 79 for my first Leo egg of the year. Incubating at 80°F and it's still not hatched, getting a bit impatient now.


----------



## JamesJ

Found 4 more crestie eggs thismorning :flrt:
*Cooking*
8 Crestie Eggs
40+ Rankins Eggs
7 Leo Eggs​


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Paired my normal corns het opal stripe, had 12 eggs and the first one pipped today.
Anyone want to guess what it is lol
xx


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Had a clutch of 11 eggs laid on 27th of this month from my normal het lav stripe poss het amel anery and hypo cant wait for those either


----------



## sue

> Paired my normal corns het opal stripe, had 12 eggs and the first one pipped today.
> Anyone want to guess what it is lol
> xx


I know, I know :jump::jump::jump::jump: ...not tellin' though:whistling2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

LOL yes you doooo lol xx


----------



## chellenjon

can't wait to come and see lol


----------



## jamie and janie

24 beardie eggs today:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shiraz

At last after 83 days had our first leo egg of the year hatch and here is the little one about 12 hours old.


----------



## rugbystar55

my male(normal) and female(amel) were bred togever 
and layed eggs on 6-7 may 
1st hatched today and was a lovley amel


----------



## DRD

so far 26 corn snake eggs have hatched

another 12 layed from a bubble gum motley to carolina

and a clutch of 6 eggs from blizzard het caramel to a caramel motley


----------



## GAD58Y

my jacksoni jacksoni gave birth to 14 tiny babies today

graeme


----------



## Gaboon

GAD58Y said:


> my jacksoni jacksoni gave birth to 14 tiny babies today
> 
> graeme


Awesome!! Do you have pics? Also will you be selling any? PM me please


----------



## GAD58Y

Gaboon said:


> Awesome!! Do you have pics? Also will you be selling any? PM me please


heres the pics of my little babies



























i will be selling some of these in 8-12 weeks

graeme


----------



## Hants-snakes

*Black Kingsnake*

Here is a picture of my first 2009 Black King hatchling.:flrt:


----------



## spirit975

Well my corn eggs are on day 70 today..... not that i`m impatient or anything!!!!:lol2:


----------



## tortoise_dude

2 Hermanns eggs hatched today, 2 are pipping as we speak


----------



## redshazzy

we have 16 beardie eggs in the incubator ,they all look ok but i dont know what i am looking for .
does any one know what the humidity should be ?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

Just had my first hatchling of the season, a sunglow leopard gecko from giant sunglow parents. Its rather large for a hatchling which is good i guess:2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

My 10 corns hatched last week and have just had their first sheds today, bless them. First ever babies and so proud  I purposly didn't name them but I'm getting attached already, Baby 1 is a darling 








And Baby 10's a beauty, love the random merged saddles.


----------



## kettykev

Got our first corn clutch since restarting with snakes, candled them last night and very pleased to see many veins spreading across the shell, doing very well in the incubator.:2thumb:


----------



## karma

Had over 50 collared lizard eggs so far this year,some of which have already gone to the retailer and others ready to go soon and plenty still left to hatch.

Had eastern collared and eastern cross western collared eggs.


Also had a major problem with one of the incubators but instead of just going faulty and being dead it actually went upto 45c for what could of been a good lenght of time.
Ended up losing some eggs because of it but luckily had another spare to transfer.


----------



## snowflake

*re eggs*

hi ive got 16 beardie eggs cooking and 6 ackie eggs which i dont know how many will be any good with the ackies but other female my red one is digging so fingers crossed wont be long until we have some more ackie eggs cant wait for these to hatch i know ive got a long wait also got 4 leo eggs everyone seems to be starting early :2thumb:


----------



## haydoms

or it could be a two year old thread lol


----------

